# Coronavirus patient says disease 'not the scary thing that everyone thinks it is'



## Robert59 (Mar 3, 2020)

A man who tested positive for the coronavirus told Fox News on Saturday that people should stop freaking out about the outbreak.

"I'm not the one to advise the experts on this, but I personally believe that it's not the scary thing that everyone thinks it is," Mark Jorgenson told "Your World."

https://www.foxnews.com/media/coronavirus-patient-disease-not-scary?amp_js_v=0.1&usqp=mq331AQCKAE=


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah, but he is not one of the ones who is very sick or near death from the virus.  So of course it is not very scary for him.


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Yeah, but he is not one of the ones who is very sick or near death from the virus.  So of course it is not very scary for him.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 4, 2020)

I think the point is that, for most people, it isn't a killer. I think this whole thing has been blown up out of all proportion, certainly in this country.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 5, 2020)

It can certainly be a killer for people on this board. 14.8% death rate for those over 80. I believe 8% for those over 70. If 60% of the population gets the virus as some experts have proposed, and the death rates hold true, over 2 million US citizens over 70 years of age will die.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

Conversely in the papers today someone who had the virus is saying the complete opposite and that he felt he'd never been so ill in his whole life....  so what do we believe?... 

::* First British victim, 25, describes how 'worst disease he ever had' left him sweating, shivering, and struggling to breathe as his eyes burned and bones ached

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8075633/First-British-victim-25-describes-coronavirus.html*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Thousands are held on Grand Princess cruise ship off California with 21 feared to have caught coronavirus after 71-year-old US passenger died of the disease following Mexico voyage*


_A cruise ship that previously carried two passengers who contracted coronavirus, including one who died, is now being held 400 miles off the California coast after at least 20 people onboard fell ill. 

Thousands of passengers are currently on the Grand Princess cruise ship that was banned on Wednesday from returning to its home port of San Francisco from a voyage to Hawaii amid the suspected coronavirus outbreak. 

Two passengers who traveled on the same ship on a previous voyage last month between San Francisco and Mexico later fell ill and tested positive for the coronavirus.     

The first was a 71-year-old man who died in Placer County, east of Sacramento, on Wednesday in California's first fatality from the disease. The second, from the Bay Area, is currently in hospital and is said to be 'gravely ill'. 


Eleven passengers and 10 crew members who are currently on the same ship have now reported symptoms that could turn out to be the coronavirus, seasonal flu or the common cold.

Sixty two passengers who were on the previous Mexican cruise where the two cases were detected remained on the ship for the Hawaii voyage as well. 

Health officials said those passengers had contact with the two coronavirus cases. It is not yet clear if the 21 people currently reporting symptoms are among the 62 who were on the Mexico leg of the trip and came in contact with the two infected passengers.

The US death toll from coronavirus has now risen to 11 with more than 160 confirmed cases across the country.

An increase in testing countrywide has seen a jump in confirmed cases in Washington state, California and New York in the last 24 hours.

Two more cases were confirmed in New York City on Thursday, raising New York state's total to 13. The two new cases - a woman in her 80s and man in his 40s - are unrelated to the 50-year-old Manhattan attorney who infected at least nine, including his family and a friend's family. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rnia-amid-suspected-coronavirus-outbreak.html
_

Is it all scare tactics by the media ...what is real what isn't?...  that's the problem no-one knows really...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 5, 2020)

Bad news sells papers.  You should have seen the Scottish dailies today - they might as well have said "You're going to catch this and you're all going to die".  Well, all except "The Sun" which had a more balanced approach  with "My lousy life with £145 million winner loutess".  You can't beat the Sun when it comes to important news!

I expect some people will have a bad time and some will barely notice it.  Meanwhile...

_586 patients hospitalised by *flu* in *England*. 174 patients admitted to intensive care with *flu*, bringing the total in *2019* to 2,092. Eight *deaths* in which *flu *was a contributing factor, bringing the total since September 30 to 23. 155 new outbreaks of lung-borne illnesses suspected to be *flu*._

But I don't recall this getting a mention in the press or on TV.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Conversely in the papers today someone who had the virus is saying the complete opposite and that he felt he'd never been so ill in his whole life....  so what do we believe?...
> 
> ::* First British victim, 25, describes how 'worst disease he ever had' left him sweating, shivering, and struggling to breathe as his eyes burned and bones ached
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8075633/First-British-victim-25-describes-coronavirus.html*




I read his story as well.  If it impacted a healthy 25 year old that severely, I can see why the mortality rate is higher with age.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 5, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> _586 patients hospitalised by *flu* in *England*. 174 patients admitted to intensive care with *flu*, bringing the total in *2019* to 2,092. Eight *deaths* in which *flu *was a contributing factor, bringing the total since September 30 to 23. 155 new outbreaks of lung-borne illnesses suspected to be *flu*._
> 
> But I don't recall this getting a mention in the press or on TV.



Hmmmm ...wonder if the UK is doing as poor a job testing as the US?   If so, the 155 new outbreaks of lung-borne illnesses may not be flu.  Flu swabs are easy to do in a clinic setting ...don't even have to be sent to a lab, so I can't see why they're using the word suspected.   

Anyhow, the flu has a mortality rate of 0.1%, Covid-19 is at 3.4% currently ...3.8 % in Italy.  That's why Covid-19 is getting more coverage.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 5, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Bad news sells papers.  You should have seen the Scottish dailies today - they might as well have said "You're going to catch this and you're all going to die".  Well, all except "The Sun" which had a more balanced approach  with "My lousy life with £145 million winner loutess".  You can't beat the Sun when it comes to important news!
> 
> I expect some people will have a bad time and some will barely notice it.  Meanwhile...
> 
> ...



The flu mortality has actually been discussed quite a bit recently in the news here.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 6, 2020)

As with almost everything else in this country (at present), the news that we see has more of a political viewpoint than a medical one.

Pay attention to which channel (or channels) line up for and against the status of Covid-19.  They're mimicking whatever is stated by the politicians that they favor.  Simple as that, having little to do with actual medical facts.  Such a sad situation when action or lack of same can doom many people in our country.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 7, 2020)

The coronavirus IS a common flu virus. We have flu season every year. The flu virus itself  does NOT cause death. The people, who die, when they get the flu, are those with grave health problems. The flu weakens an already fragile health condition. We don't know the extent of the spread of the coronavirus, not because of the internet hyped "millions of dead bodies", but because we don't know how many have been infected, and have never been sick. We've just gone through the normal flu season, not many realized it.  Yes, the flu is a serous situation, and it does pose a crucial health risk to the health compromised. For God's sake, some are running around, freaking out, and most can't name one symptom of the damn thing.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2020)

It is NOT the common flu virus -- hence the name NOVEL coronavirus, which means it's a virus mutation that hasn't been seen before.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

Yes, this one is different. The illness you get from this virus is called COVID19


----------

